# How do you install KMTTG???



## hanginghelmet (Sep 6, 2005)

Hi everyone, I want to transfer some movies from my Tivo Roamio to my computer. It looks like the best way to do this is to use KMTTG. I have Java 8 installed, I downloaded KMTTG 2.1 and extracted the zip file to C:\KMTTG but I don't see an installation file anywhere. I saw the installation instructions on another thread and it says to extract to the location that I did mine and then says to launch kmttg.jar from there. Well that file is not there. There is another kmttg zip folder which I then extracted but I still dont see any installation file. Can anyone please help???

Thanks!!!


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

hanginghelmet said:


> Hi everyone, I want to transfer some movies from my Tivo Roamio to my computer. It looks like the best way to do this is to use KMTTG. I have Java 8 installed, I downloaded KMTTG 2.1 and extracted the zip file to C:\KMTTG but I don't see an installation file anywhere. I saw the installation instructions on another thread and it says to extract to the location that I did mine and then says to launch kmttg.jar from there. Well that file is not there. There is another kmttg zip folder which I then extracted but I still dont see any installation file. Can anyone please help???
> 
> Thanks!!!


You might want to spend a few minutes checking out this, Archivo is about as easy to do as you can get.
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=532868


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

When you unzipped it, you installed it. The next step is to start the program. Take a look at the instructions here down at step 4.

You want to run the kmttg.jar file. From the command line it is "javaw -jar kmttg.jar"

If the kmttg.jar file is not there, you somehow failed when you tried to unzip it. Retrace your steps and try again.


----------



## reneg (Jun 19, 2002)

There is no installation program to run after you unzip the file. The kmttg.jar file is located in the zip file. Once you unzip, run the kmttg.jar file. Try downloading kmttg from here:

http://downloads.sourceforge.net/project/kmttg/kmttg_v2.1s.zip?r=https%3A%2F%2Fsourceforge.net%2Fprojects%2Fkmttg%2F&ts=1465175547&use_mirror=liquidtelecom


----------



## Jayboy3 (Jan 2, 2010)

hanginghelmet said:


> Hi everyone, I want to transfer some movies from my Tivo Roamio to my computer. It looks like the best way to do this is to use KMTTG. I have Java 8 installed, I downloaded KMTTG 2.1 and extracted the zip file to C:\KMTTG but I don't see an installation file anywhere. I saw the installation instructions on another thread and it says to extract to the location that I did mine and then says to launch kmttg.jar from there. Well that file is not there. There is another kmttg zip folder which I then extracted but I still dont see any installation file. Can anyone please help???
> 
> Thanks!!!


There is no installation step. It doesn't run like your other programs. That .jar file is the executable java file. All you have to do is extract that zip all in the same folder, and run the jar file.

Why that jar file is not there, I can't explain. Make sure and double check. It's not a .exe


----------



## hanginghelmet (Sep 6, 2005)

I must be really stupid because I am having the same issue with this software. I downloaded it and installed it. When I open it a Zip window opens with 3 folders in it (META_INF, net and resources). What am I supposed to do with that???


----------



## Jayboy3 (Jan 2, 2010)

Make sure you extracted the zip, and didn't run it from the zip. Extract to a directory of your choosing (or making). Run the kmttg file. It's about 2,656kb in my directory. Extension is .jar.


----------



## hanginghelmet (Sep 6, 2005)

This is what I get after unzipping KMTTG


----------



## hanginghelmet (Sep 6, 2005)

and this is what i get after installing Archivo and opening it


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

hanginghelmet said:


> This is what I get after unzipping KMTTG


 Windows is associating kmttg.jar with WinRAR which probably means you don't have Java installed. Detailed Windows installation instructions are here:
https://sourceforge.net/p/kmttg/wiki/windows_installation/

(You should also really change your Windows View preferences to actually show file extensions as currently they are being hidden, so currently you will not see file extensions such as .jar)


----------



## hanginghelmet (Sep 6, 2005)

Thanks moyekj!!! I did have Java installed but I made windows show the file extension and then once I saw the jar file I changed the file association to java and I got it to open. But now I have another question. How do I get this to transfer copy protected shows to my computer? It won't let me because it says they are copy protected. Why I am doing this is my daughter recorder a ton of movies and my hard drive is getting full so I want to transfer them to my computer so she can stream them. Thanks again for your help!!!

Can Archivo do what I want? I got that to open as well but that also will not transfer copy protected shows.


----------



## Jayboy3 (Jan 2, 2010)

hanginghelmet said:


> Thanks moyekj!!! I did have Java installed but I made windows show the file extension and then once I saw the jar file I changed the file association to java and I got it to open. But now I have another question. How do I get this to transfer copy protected shows to my computer? It won't let me because it says they are copy protected. Why I am doing this is my daughter recorder a ton of movies and my hard drive is getting full so I want to transfer them to my computer so she can stream them. Thanks again for your help!!!
> 
> Can Archivo do what I want? I got that to open as well but that also will not transfer copy protected shows.


They will both do it.

ktmmg should prompt you for your Tivo media access key.

If the individual movie doesn't authorize it, you can't transfer it. But most of the ones I have are not like that.


----------



## hanginghelmet (Sep 6, 2005)

I have a bunch that are copy protected. Am I out of luck?


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Copy protected means just that... No program can copy those.


----------



## Teeps (Aug 16, 2001)

hanginghelmet said:


> Why I am doing this is my daughter recorder a ton of movies and my hard drive is getting full so I want to transfer them to my computer so she can stream them.
> 
> 
> hanginghelmet said:
> ...


The good(?) news is, it is reported here: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=540155&goto=newpost
that, hard drive upsize is possible while keeping existing recordings.

This does not exactly fix "hanginghelmet's" problem but it is a viable work around.


----------

